# دورة فيديو مجانية في نظم المعلومات الجغرافية



## د جمعة داود (18 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم 

بفضل الله تعالي أكملت عمل دورة فيديو تدريبية مجانية لوجه الله تعالي عن برنامج نظم المعلومات الجغرافية Arc GIS وتتكون من عدة مستويات، المستوي الأول عن عمل الخرائط الرقمية باستخدام هذا البرنامج الشهير، ويتكون هذا المستوي من 8 دروس أو 8 ملفات فيديو كالتالي:

 الدرس 1: أساسيات البرنامج

 http://youtu.be/jiZsuWL45vo 

الدرس 2: الارجاع الجغرافي

 http://youtu.be/am8S2oZJ-W0 

الدرس 3: انشاء الطبقات

 http://youtu.be/CNC3JegcxUI 

الدرس 4: ترقيم المضلعات

 http://youtu.be/NiW4OJnp4Ec 

الدرس 5: ترقيم الخطوط و النقاط

 http://youtu.be/Ehv1bKHNNQ8 

الدرس 6: البيانات غير المكانية

 http://youtu.be/D5jeWnx0hdE 

الدرس 7: اخراج الخريطة

 http://youtu.be/C2yvzCFiMkg 

الدرس 8: خرائط التوزيعات

 http://youtu.be/72vrqWjWYtw 


علما بأن كل محاضراتي علي اليوتيوب في قناتي بالرابط:

 https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcVBq89iSKrtYhxdyuQKIqA 


والسلام عليكم


----------



## hossam 100 (18 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (20 يناير 2014)

Thnxxxxx aloot


----------



## kamal3yashar (20 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير واسكنك فسيح جناته.


----------



## عزت محروس (20 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم الفرنوانى (20 يناير 2014)

*جزاكم الله خيرا يا هندسة *​


----------



## وليد زين العابدين (20 يناير 2014)

تسلم يا دكتور جمعة وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## Ali kanani (18 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا دكتورنا الفاضل الله يحفظك و يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (22 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد الجفري (14 ديسمبر 2015)

الروابط غير موجودة


----------



## MMSamir (17 يناير 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اللينكات لاتفتح ممكن اعادة رفعها مرة اخري


----------



## Eng khalid1987 (17 يناير 2016)

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## ناسى الناس (18 يناير 2016)

الروابط بالكامل مش شغاله


----------



## حمدي الخولي (21 فبراير 2016)

بارك الله بك .. وجعله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (12 يونيو 2016)

شكرا يا دكتور علي المجهود الرائع ...


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (12 يونيو 2016)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## kingiraq (23 أغسطس 2016)

جزاك الله خير يا دكتور


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (17 أكتوبر 2016)

محمد الجفري قال:


> الروابط غير موجودة





MMSamir قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اللينكات لاتفتح ممكن اعادة رفعها مرة اخري





Eng khalid1987 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي الكريم الروابط لا تعمل





ناسى الناس قال:


> الروابط بالكامل مش شغاله





كرم ابراهيم قال:


> الروابط لا تعمل



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
علي ما اعتقد وجدت شرح علي اليوتيوب لنفس اسم صاحب الموضوع اليكم الرابط 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzxnG3iSYYs

و رابط القناة للدكتور جمعة داود حسبما وجدته
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcVBq89iSKrtYhxdyuQKIqA


----------



## mohie sad (15 نوفمبر 2016)

بالتوفيق


----------



## Eng khalid1987 (4 أبريل 2017)

يا اخوان الروابط غير شغاله


----------



## د جمعة داود (21 مايو 2017)

*الروابط الجديدة للمستويات الثلاثة للدورة التدريبية*

دورة د. جمعة داود العملية في Arc GIS المستوي الأول:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiZsuWL45vo&list=PL-2sBQtgS7Y4H8EYoSCvdahCr2VxYz-P_

دورة د. جمعة داود العملية في Arc GIS المستوي الثاني:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UP2X3GY-Q2c&list=PL-2sBQtgS7Y5WiwUGE033X4v6BMuaYILX

دورة د. جمعة داود العملية في Arc GIS المستوي الثالث:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL-2sBQtgS7Y7Ikoo0P7Jlte9IvwuAE1D5

و لا تنسونا من دعائكم بظاهر الغيب


----------



## علي الدبس (23 أكتوبر 2017)

الروابط غير موجوده يا اخوان.................. 
مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## emadsurv (14 يوليو 2018)

السلام عليكم
الاستاد الفاضل هل يوجد في جهاز leica gps viva gs15 نظام egm كما هو الحال بالنسبة للاجهزة المماثلة مثل topcon مثلا ؟


----------



## صهيب علي (6 أغسطس 2018)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## قصي حمودي (7 أغسطس 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا دكتور 
اود ان اكون محترف في نظم المعلومات الجغرافية 
ممكن المساعدة دكتور


----------



## fahad othman (10 يوليو 2021)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## AHMEDHAMAD2612 (5 سبتمبر 2021)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس عبدالقادر68 (18 ديسمبر 2021)

د جمعة داود قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> بفضل الله تعالي أكملت عمل دورة فيديو تدريبية مجانية لوجه الله تعالي عن برنامج نظم المعلومات الجغرافية Arc GIS وتتكون من عدة مستويات، المستوي الأول عن عمل الخرائط الرقمية باستخدام هذا البرنامج الشهير، ويتكون هذا المستوي من 8 دروس أو 8 ملفات فيديو كالتالي:
> 
> ...


جزاكم الله الفردوس الاعلى من الجنة دكتور جمعة


----------



## محمداحمدحسن (18 ديسمبر 2021)

شكرا جزاك الله كل خير


----------

